# Two hours in Bristol



## netbob (Mar 9, 2006)

I am going to Bristol tomorrow on a "Actavists and Authorities" conference (i.e. govenrment scared of Cameron, what happened to our support meetup.) The cheapo ticket says I cant go home until 7:30 can anynone recomend the best way to spend 2 hours?


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 10, 2006)

ikea


----------



## netbob (Mar 10, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> ikea



Somehow it would be dirty without the Croydon Tram, sorry.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 10, 2006)

There's a pretty good museum next to the station - Commonwealth museum I think it's called? 

Or you could go down to the waterfront and wander about a bit. The Arnolfini's probably open and there's a few bars and stuff.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 10, 2006)

i don't think you'd want to do what i'd want to do...


----------



## netbob (Mar 10, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i don't think you'd want to do what i'd want to do...



you never know......


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 10, 2006)

hmmm... i don't think it'd be wise.


----------



## JTG (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 10, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i don't think you'd want to do what i'd want to do...


intrigued....


----------



## JTG (Mar 10, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> intrigued....



you're not the only one


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 10, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> you're not the only one


----------



## JTG (Mar 10, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

>


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 10, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

>


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## JTG (Mar 10, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

>


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 10, 2006)

where is the conference? 

most of my suggestions will involve pubs, so it helps to know ballpark area


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 10, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

>


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Yetman (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## astral (Mar 10, 2006)

There's the Commonwealth museum by the train station, the Transport Museum over by the waterfront, the planetarium should be open by now....

where abouts is the conference?


----------

